# Is Metropolis Ark I Still Worth It? | Composing Tips Podcast



## Akarin (Oct 10, 2022)

When people talk about composing epic music, the name Metropolis Ark I often comes in the discussion. But is this 6 year old sample library still worth it? Let's have a look.





The Composing Tips Podcast is available on your favorite platform:

Apple Podcasts: https://apple.co/3LGYQWH
Spotify: https://spoti.fi/3fhAtTf
Google Podcasts: https://bit.ly/3Sd21YH
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/composingtips
Pocket Casts: https://bit.ly/3xOHK3x
Overcast: https://bit.ly/3SteTJY
Stitcher: https://bit.ly/3DRcXaa
Composing Tips: https://composingtips.com 
Castbox: https://castbox.fm/vic/1646665179


----------



## JacksonTree (Oct 10, 2022)

I was literally just asking about this on the forum, extremely timely!


----------



## Akarin (Oct 11, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> I was literally just asking about this on the forum, extremely timely!


Excellent 😊 I hope you found the answer you were looking for!


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm glad you mention that the short articulations aren't tight, and get sloppy when attempting to use them in fast passages. This is pretty much the only issue I have with the library, and it's a real shame, as the 8va high string shorts are some of my favorite sounding ones, but often don't work in situations where I would like to be able to use them...


----------



## Crowe (Oct 11, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I'm glad you mention that the short articulations aren't tight, and get sloppy when attempting to use them in fast passages. This is pretty much the only issue I have with the library, and it's a real shame, as the 8va high string shorts are some of my favorite sounding ones, but often don't work in situations where I would like to be able to use them...


I've been thinking about the possibilities regarding a 'community fix' for this. Tightening up the shorts looks pretty doable, it's just a question of whether we can legally share our changes among ourselves. It's a lot of frickin' work.

That said, I like the video Akarin!


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 11, 2022)

"Holkenbrass" 

We're all in 2008 getting confused by changing acronyms. Akarin is living in 3022.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 12, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> "Holkenbrass"
> 
> We're all in 2008 getting confused by changing acronyms. Akarin is living in 3022.


Holkenbrass & Holkenperc, that's where it's at!


----------

